# Veterans Affairs Canada - Forum?



## MrPCMan (May 3, 2012)

Is anybody aware of an online forum dealing with VAC issues? I have searched Google without much luck. 

I am having an issue with my Father's treatment by VAC. It's cruel how they treat those who served for our Country! 

VAC have drastically reduced his assistance funding based on a physical move to an assisted living apartment and not based on his personal needs, citing their system does the reduction as soon as they enter the words "assisted living". It's as if a move somehow reduces his personal needs?

Anyone else have experience with this? I have gone to the VAC Ombudsman, but they are just as bad as the VAC, as they support VAC's decision.

Thanks.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I have no experience but I am pretty good at Googling, so I found a few links you might try:

http://canadianveteransadvocacy.com/Board2/
http://csat.top-talk.net/
http://army.ca/forums/index.php/board,116.0.html


----------



## MrPCMan (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Spudd, I have seen those sites but not their forums, I will be scouring them for pertinent info...much appreciated.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Royal Canadian Legions offer some advice and information for veterans.


----------

